# Visa questions - moving to Portugal for a Year



## mark1138 (Mar 19, 2011)

My wife and I will be relocating to Portugal for a year in June. We will both retain our jobs in the US, working remotely from Lisbon.

I've contacted the Portuguese embassy in the US. The Residency visa requirements are a bit confusing and daunting - from "A REFERENCE IN PORTUGAL, PREFERABLY THOSE WHO WOULD STAND AS GURANTORS", to proof of income and that the income is transferable to Portugal, to having a bank account in a Portuguese bank, etc. etc.

Which brings me to my question. Would it be easier to get obtain a Schengen Visa and pursue a Residency Visa in Portugal? Would I need show a return airline ticket to obtain a Schengen Visa? Can I renew the Schengen Visa once? Twice? We will be leaving Portugal for a month in November/December and returning.

Any advice or experiences would be appreciated.

Anybody know the Portuguese tax ramifications for this type of working arrangement?

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Schengen Visa only valid for total of 90 days in any 6 months to travel, stay in one or all of the SV countries.
Think you would find it easier to get the correct visa from Portuguese Embassy, whilst your in USA and having everything to hand, that might be asked for.


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

It is easier to get the visa from the US. Perhaps the easiest way is to get a study visa and say that you are going to learn the language. You can sign up for a course and they will give you a letter that meets the needs for a study visa. Then, you will also need income guarantee or proof of living expenses and proof of health insurance. You may also need prove of lodging (ie a rental contract). This is what I did. Once I was there, I renewed the same way.

Do you have Portuguese heritage? If so, slip that in at some point. It might help.


----------



## mark1138 (Mar 19, 2011)

Sonho said:


> It is easier to get the visa from the US. Perhaps the easiest way is to get a study visa and say that you are going to learn the language. You can sign up for a course and they will give you a letter that meets the needs for a study visa. Then, you will also need income guarantee or proof of living expenses and proof of health insurance. You may also need prove of lodging (ie a rental contract). This is what I did. Once I was there, I renewed the same way.
> 
> Do you have Portuguese heritage? If so, slip that in at some point. It might help.


Thanks for your reply. The study visa is an interesting approach.


----------



## lfalin (Jun 28, 2011)

We're in a similar situation (want to live in Portugal while retaining US job) and I was just curious how you went about it.


----------



## Dr Bear (Jun 29, 2011)

My GF is about to go through this process to take up a post-doc position at Lisbon Uni. Hoping it is not a painful process for her. 

I'm lucky in that I have an EU passport.

Good luck Mark.


----------



## mark1138 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Update*

Just wanted to update whoever is interested - We're in Lisbon!

We ended up submitting as much supporting documentation as we had ( tax returns, letter from employer, etc. ) to the embassy. The Consulate General forwarded this information to the decision makers in Portugal and they granted us a Temporary? Residence Visa. We need to report the the local Government office within 120 days to make it official. 

It ended up being a relatively painless process, most of the pain was from not knowing if it would be approved or what kind of Visa we would be granted. We're now in Lisbon in a hotel looking for an apartment. We contacted a local Remax agent who drove us around and showed us about 6 apartments today. A few are possibilities, but none is "perfect". I'm open to suggestions from the group on finding a place to stay long term!

It's been very helpful to read the responses to this thread and to simply read the many threads in this forum. Thanks everyone!

Mark


----------



## Dr Bear (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice to know that the process was not too painful. Enjoy your new life.


----------

